# What are some of your favorite Distress Calls for Predator Hunting?



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Guys here is a link to my new blog post on some of my favorite distress calls. Check it out and leave me some comments. My Favorite Distress Calls

I would also love to hear what you guys are using? What are your suggestions on what to buy next?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I keep trying to post a comment there Jason but it won't load. What's with the profile choices ? don't understand those. OGOC !


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

You should just be able to post a comment no problem. I know that you said that you had problems before with leaving a comment. what is it doing to you?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It takes forever to upload? my comment. Whats with the profile choices ??


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sorry Jason but I had the same problem as Don.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

What do you mean what are your profilechoices?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Where it says Post Comment you type in your comment and then you have a drop down box that gives you options to choose from, what option should I choose as I don't have any of those accounts and it will not let me post a comment if I don't choose one!?
Sorry Jason maybe its me being think!!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh I am sorry that I didn't understand what you were talking about. I should have known that one. haha. I believe that you need to have one of those types of accounts. I have a couple of those types of accounts. I follow a good amount of bloggers so I make sure that I have one or more. If you guys are looking for some good information on anything the blogging community can really come true for you. If you want to leave a comment which I would definitly appreciate you will have to get one of those types of accounts. I believe that just having a GMail account will be fine. that is nothing more than an emial account.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

This past season I have found a Knight and Hale call that is bringing the cats runing! It is a really raspy sound. The Primos Cat Nip is also a hell of a call.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Furtaker said:


> This past season I have found a Knight and Hale call that is bringing the cats runing! It is a really raspy sound. The Primos Cat Nip is also a hell of a call.


I appreciate the responce. Do you know what the name of the knight and hale call is? I haven't really hunted specifically for bobcats yet but I am aiming to try this next season.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

There you guys go. Now anyone can leave comments on my post without needing to have any specific account. Hope that this helps. I think I will see more comments but I will just have to watch for ignorant ones and delete them.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Helmet_S said:


> Guys here is a link to my new blog post on some of my favorite distress calls. Check it out and leave me some comments. My Favorite Distress Calls
> 
> I would also love to hear what you guys are using? What are your suggestions on what to buy next?


 When it really gets slow and desperate, I holler out real loud and say HERE doggy-doggy-doggy pleeeeeeease come to papa, I wanna feed you some bullets, but ya gotta put feeling into it or the gig is up!! I just use my standard cottontail distress by hs specialties. I dont necessarily subscribe to custom calls or have the belief that it has to sound this way or that too much. Its kind of like being on the ranch back in the 1800's if on the ranch you worked on, rang the dinner bell--or you were working on a neighboring ranch, they rang the dinner bell --the cowboys responded. Because they knew it was the dinner bell even if it had a different ring to it!! So yotes are no different, distress is distress and he doesnt care if its a tenor or a bassist thats in distress.And thems the facts folks!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey Guys help a brother out. Post a comment and select anonymous if you don't have one of the accounts listed under select a profile.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> When it really gets slow and desperate, I holler out real loud and say HERE doggy-doggy-doggy pleeeeeeease come to papa, I wanna feed you some bullets, but ya gotta put feeling into it or the gig is up!! I just use my standard cottontail distress by hs specialties. I dont necessarily subscribe to custom calls or have the belief that it has to sound this way or that too much. Its kind of like being on the ranch back in the 1800's if on the ranch you worked on, rang the dinner bell--or you were working on a neighboring ranch, they rang the dinner bell --the cowboys responded. Because they knew it was the dinner bell even if it had a different ring to it!! So yotes are no different, distress is distress and he doesnt care if its a tenor or a bassist thats in distress.And thems the facts folks!!


The different calls and custom calls come into play when you are hunting areas that have been hunted before or are hunted heavily by others. This definitly comes into play when you have been busted by a particlular coyote. Maybe the coyotes are dumber out by you or there is less to eat but here and in alot of places they won't come to the same call twice. The only way in my experience to call in the same coyote with the same call is to give them time to forget what it was or if they never busted you in the first place.

Now we can all say that shooting them the first time they come will solve this but alot of people call in doubles and only get one of them. that other coyote is now educated and will require harder work.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Guys I posted the 2nd part to this blog today. Check it out at the link below.

Missouri Hunters Journal


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

I've used electronic calls, horn open reed coyote calls, plastic, and so on. The one that continues to work are the closed reed cottontail and jackrabbit wood calls. Double reed tends to be the biggest winner. I make and sell my own calls. I got tired of calls that didn't produce results. I bought 25 I don't know maybe more. The ones that worked best didn't sound close enough to the real thing. Whats the real thing sound like? Ok lets start there. Go to these links; They are both youtube live rabbit links. 



 That's one, here's the other: 



 These sites taught me how to call. But I had to make my own calls to get the tone I was looking for. Note the two rabbit sounds, they sound quite different. You can too. My sites are http://www.predatorcalls4u.com and http://www.gamecalls4u.com I sell them on ebay look under "predator calls wood". I also make them to order. I don't carge extra if you see one on my page you like and want one like it. No big deals. They range between 15 and 45 dollars. I use double reed calls and I have many proven designs. Each call take me at least 3 hours some as many as 5 and another 30 minutes to finish coat it with sealer. To recommend a call... my recomendation would be one double reed jack rabbit call with walnut and a larger barrel on the call to deepen the calls tone. Then I'd also have a double reed cottontail made out of crotch wood (gun stock maker call it feather wood) or some other hard wood with a narrow barrel with a flare and with ribs inside. This type of call is harder it doesn't rattle and keeps the high pitched cottontail call high pitched. It is leathal on cats. No matter what you get or from who I hope I have given you options. Thanks for having a blog for us.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great post EMC2


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Helmet_S said:


> Guys I posted the 2nd part to this blog today. Check it out at the link below.
> 
> Missouri Hunters Journal


Very good Jason. Looking forward to part 3.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Ok I will try again. I suck at this posting thing. It's about the including a picture that throws me. I am trying to post some of the calls I make, I sell them for 15 to 40 dollars. If you can't see the picture good enough my web page is www.predatorcalls4u.com I hope you check them out. My email is on that page if you see a call you like. Here is a picture of them, It wont let me post a larger one um yikes.






My favorite hand calls, there ya have'em.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Eyemakecalls2 thanks for adding your findings. I love hearing about new calls and talking to different custom call makers.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Sure thing. I will keep you in the know. I am always developing slightly different sounds cause that's what keep dupe'n them yotes. My bullet shaped calls are my newest. The two call set has the coyote-jackrabbit which is a little bigger call because it needs a longer distance between the reed and the actual barrel (the actual hole that is drilled for the reed is a longer running hole for a deeper mature jack sound). The cat/fox calls are yep, a little smaller by about 3/4" in length sometimes a they are also smaller in diameter too. All double reed. As Furtaker says,"...bringing the cats running. It's a really raspy sound." That's those double reeds. Give that rattle in the throat. www.predatorcalls4u.com


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you for the better pictures. Those small pictures just didn't do the calls justice. some of the wood has some really nice grain to it. Those are pretty nice looking calls. Good idea using a bullet shape to them.

Have you messed around with using different materials other than wood yet?


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi H_S, I have stuck with wood for the most part. I have tried alot of nonwood calls and wasn't particularly fond of the sound. That's not saying they didn't work. I will say I really like the walnut call tone. The predators will alway repond to a call that sounds like the real thing. That's my only goal. The bullet look is of a huge military test round that actually had a blue plastic looking projectile. I saw it years ago and never forgot it. I never shot it but it must have been a kick. Big, fat and short so I went with it.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Sure thing H_S I kick it down if I have it. The bullet calls are hot off the press.


----------

